# Lokaler Outllok Kalender mit Öffentlichem Kalender auf dem Server synchronisieren



## EifelFrosch (14. Dezember 2005)

*Lokaler Outlook Kalender mit öffentlichem Kalender auf dem Server synchronisieren*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne den lokalen Outlook Kalender meines Notebooks (Outlook 2003) mit dem öffentlichen Kalender auf einem Server (Win2000 Server mit Outlook 2000) synchronisieren.

Wenn ich also offline einen neuen Termin im Laptop eingebe, soll dieser bei einer Verbindung mit dem Netzwerk sofort in den öffentlichen Kalender übernommen werden. Natürlich soll das ganze auch anderes herum funktionieren.

Wie kann ich das realisieren?
Bin dankbar für Tipps 

Grüße
Eifel


----------



## IAN (16. Dezember 2005)

Wenn du einen Exchangeserver hast kann du folgendes machen:
1. Du kannst einen öffentlichen Kalenderanlegen und deine Eintragungen in diesem vornehmen. Willst du in Offlline verfügbar haben, muß er in deinen Favoriten hinzugefügt werden und mitsychronisiert werden.
2. Kannst du deinen Kalender "Sharen" und somit für Andere im Zugriff freigeben.
Gruß IAN


----------



## EifelFrosch (20. Dezember 2005)

Exchange 2000 steht zur Verfügung! Wie stelle ich das denn ein? Fummle da nicht so gerne drin rum *g*

Vielen Dank

Gruß
eifel


----------

